# speed controller for single speed Inline Duct Fan (Please help)



## NewbieG (Feb 22, 2009)

I am growing in a 2x4 tent and have 5 3+ft plants in the room. They are very far from the actual light but the heat in the top of the room just gets too high and the buds and hairs are becoming very dry and hard. This is obviously very very bad and I need to fix it. This is where my current problem starts.

I have ordered all I need for a cooltube setup as well as room ventilation. I bought a 500 cfm 6 inch High Pressure In-line Duct Fan. I figured that I could use it to serve dual purpose to bring fresh air into the room as well as vent the cooltube that I was going to build. I got the fan and attached it to the top of the grow room frmo the outside and turned it on. WOW. haha works great! but it is soooo loud! I realize that it will be quiter when I hook it all up and put it in the room but I still think its going to be too loud to have going for 11 hours a day.
       The fan came with directions for installation of a Motor Speed Contoller and even shows me exactly what I need to do to wire it. Its all very simple and I figure I could probably figure it all out and get it done in under 30 minutes. But the problem is I can't seem to find the "Motor Speed Controller" that they speak of... 
        I really don't know what to do, but I am willing to buy another fan if I need to and a suggestion would be very very much appreciated. My top buds are not enjoying the heat at all.


----------



## scatking (Feb 22, 2009)

500 cfm for a small tent will just about suck the walls in.  Grainger has all sorts of speed controllers and can ship pretty quick.  I would think you only need 150 to do the job.  Those inlines will always be noisier than centrifugal types, but there is a big tradeoff in price.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 22, 2009)

i use a eco-plus centerfugial 200 cfm in a 5x5x7, and a 180 cfm squirrelcage to cool my 1000w(cooltube) hps and have absoluly nothing near a heat issue..


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 23, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> 500 cfm for a small tent will just about suck the walls in.  Grainger has all sorts of speed controllers and can ship pretty quick.  I would think you only need 150 to do the job.  Those inlines will always be noisier than centrifugal types, but there is a big tradeoff in price.



I realize its over kill. And when i turn it on it does suck the walls in a little lol. I did this on purpose as I thought I could use it to do dual purpose room and cooltube, or even 2 rooms when I expand, but I didn't realize it was going to be SO loud! I would have bought the centrifugal fan but they are super expensive and in all honesty i didn't know there was a difference in noise.

Well Puff Monkey. You are sitting at around 400 cfm total for a little larger area so I'm not sooo crazy out of it.  I'm going to see how much a controller will be. If I can avoid buying two fans, and instead of this fan and a controller, I'm basically at the same place I was before but now have more control so. Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to check Grainger, but from my understanding these fans can't use a NORMAL speed controller is that correct? From my understanding because its a single speed fan I need another kind?


----------



## smoking Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

try this site  controlwizardproducts.com    you can get a speed controller on ebay for around 25.00.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 3, 2009)

Your looking for this my friend.

hXXp://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060


replace XX with tt

its $15


----------

